# thanks to you all



## ceeje1977 (May 16, 2006)

i am just writing to thank you all over the past 6 months or so for your support. i could not have got this far without your positive comments and encouragement that there might be something good out there.
i finally did a hpt today and, guess what it is a    !
i thought it might be but was very nervous. i was in between clomid cycles and our little florence was conceived in florence, italy! that means i conceieved naturally!
i think i will stun my ob on monday when i ring and tell his as he had me on primulot a couple of weeks ago and wondered why it didn't work.
i think it makes me about 6-7weeks but will have to wait to find out. am now a bit nervous about mc again, as it has taken me nearly a year to get over it.
anyway, thanks to you all, especially minxy. you really are such wonderful people and i feel blessed to have had contact with you, despite being on the other side of the planet to where you are.
keep your chins up and your fingers crossed.
all the best
ceeje


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]             [/move]

I know we haven't spoken before but huge congratulations on your BFP!!!!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations!  you must be over the moon!
p.s. that is my 1st choice for a girls name!
Good luck
strawbs xxxxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

congratulations hun thats fantastic news

love lea-Anne xxx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Congratulations! That's fantastic news, gives me some hope as i'm now taking Agnus Castus (not allowed anymore Clomid) so i'm sort of trying naturally now! What's Primulot? Bxx


----------



## ceeje1977 (May 16, 2006)

primulot is like provera and is supposed to bring on a period...doesn't work if already pregnant!
thanks for your kind wishes. good luck with your new treatment.
xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Huge Congratulations and i hope it all goes well.

Keep us all posted  

Jo x


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Big congrats to you. 

Kim xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow!! huge congrats.  Do you think you were relaxed about getting pregnant then when you conceived, especially being in Florence!?

take care of you and the little one xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations !!

   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

[fly]       [/fly]

Take care
xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

fab news - enjoy

S
xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Just wanted to say fantastic news. I am on my first 'au naturelle' month after 6 months of Clomid plus Oestrogen and HCG injections on last couple of months. Just wanted to say that we are off to Sorrento on 1st Sept and just praying we conceive our little miracle there like u did in Florence - don't think I will call him / her Sorreto though!!

Wishing u a happy and healthy 9 months hun,

Mads xxx


----------

